# Indoor rabbits (myxomatosis)



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I've just spokent to my vet to check when my rabbit's need vaccinating again, they're both due for myxomatosis and vhd which i intend on getting done shortly.

I told the vet my rabbits are house rabbits and she said they only really need doing every 6 months if there is a high rate of myxomatosis in the area which is fair enough from my view. I asked how they can contract myxomatosis and the vets said from rabbit to rabbit contact, considering they both live indoors i see no reason for them to contract it if they're not in touching distance or even in sight of wild rabbits.

Now i have every intention of getting them vaccinated, because i'd rather be safe than sorry, but has anyone else been told once yearly is safe if they live indoors?

I also found out one of them hasnt even been vaccinated  which is quite worrying as I had no idea and thought she'd been done already :/


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My rabbits are all indoor rabbits but go outside into the garden in good weather. I have all of the rabbits vaccinated for VHD yearly and Myxo every 6 months  x


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Myxomatosis is actually transmitted through midges that carry the disease in their blood stream, so by biting the rabbit the disease is transferred into the rabbits blood stream.

so even though they are kept indoors it is still possible to contract myxi as you cant fully prevent midges from getting into your house.

Ive been told that by keeping them inside it is more likely to decrease the chances of contracting VHD as that is transmitted from rabbit to rabbit, human clothing to rabbit etc. But that does not mean there is no chance of them getting it.

Id say you need to find a more rabbit savvy vet as they are giving you false information.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I know what you mean, I thought this, too, before putting my two outside but like Jimbo says, Myxi's carried through vectors and I didn't take the risk in the end.

Have you got a vet nearby that has the new combined vacc in? They only need to be done once annually and are cheaper in the long run (as well as more effective in fighting Myxi)


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Thats what i was going to say, the new combi vacc is annual so is far better, mine all had it yesterday....all FIVE! That was a credit card purchase! lol!:crazy:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

mine are even more complex as i have 3 on the two vaccs and 1 on the combi. so i have 1 getting just myxi in september and combi in march, 2 getting combi in november, then the other due her combi in april. i must write it down before i get to confused ha


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> mine are even more complex as i have 3 on the two vaccs and 1 on the combi. so i have 1 getting just myxi in september and combi in march, 2 getting combi in november, then the other due her combi in april. i must write it down before i get to confused ha


Are you sure you'll be able to get hold of the single vaccines in September most vets have stopped stocking them


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

my rabbit only has the single myxi injection as he is allergic to the VHD one


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

myxi is transmitted by biting insects, so fleas, flies, midges ext can all infect your rabbits with myxi

even house rabbits need the vaccination every 6 months to keep them safe. uness you get the combi vacc, which is yearly, but still in the initial testing phase atm


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Are you sure you'll be able to get hold of the single vaccines in September most vets have stopped stocking them


my vets arent stopping them until all of the rabbits registered with them have all been changed over.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Thats what i was going to say, the new combi vacc is annual so is far better, mine all had it yesterday....all FIVE! That was a credit card purchase! lol!:crazy:


All 8 of mine just had the combi jab :lol: Credit card has melted with the heat of the amount!  x


----------

